#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  ميدان التحرير و"ألعاب نظام مبارك الخطرة"

## رويتر

صحيفة الجارديان تخصص افتتاحيتها الرئيسة اليوم للحديث عن ميدان التحرير واختبار حسن النوايا أمام نظام مبارك. فسيكون بإمكانه كبح جماح القوات الموالية له، وضمان عمل وسائل الإعلام بحرية، وإيقاف الألعاب الخطيرة التي يمارسها من خلال محاولاته لتقويض المعارضة.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

